# keine Internetverbindung

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe seit heute das Problem, das meine Inetrnetverbindung nach c.a. 10 Minuten tot ist. Auch ein Neustart von eth0 behebt das Problem nicht. Habe zusätzlich kernel 2.6.29 installiert. Aber auch beim Booten meines vorherigen Kernel 2.6.28-r3 tritt das auf.

Habe gestern ein depclean durchgeführt. U.a. war net-misc/dhcdbd dabei. Keine Ahnung, warum ich das installiert habe. Poste das jetzt unter WindowsXP. Habe keine Ahnung, woran das liegt.

```

flammenflitzer linux # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

eth0: waiting for carrier

eth0: carrier acquired

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: timed out

eth0: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.lease'

eth0: probing for an IPV4LL address

eth0: checking 169.254.136.195 is available on attached networks

eth0: using IPv4LL address 0.0.0.0                                                                  [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 169.254.136.195/16

flammenflitzer linux # rm /var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.lease

flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

eth0: waiting for carrier

eth0: carrier acquired

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: timed out

eth0: probing for an IPV4LL address

eth0: checking 169.254.144.42 is available on attached networks

eth0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.144.42                                                           [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 169.254.144.42/16

flammenflitzer olaf #
```

MfG

Ich habe jetzt nach einer Pause gleich 2.6.28-gentoo-r3 gebootet und bin jetzt unter icewm 2 Stunden ohne Probleme online. Werde das noch morgen unter kde länger beobachten, bovr ich den Thread auf gelöst setzte.

----------

## 69719

Das sieht danach aus als würde der dhcp Server nicht antworten? Hast du schonmal den Duplex Modus überprüft bzw. den dhcp Server?

----------

